# SOMOS EL CUARTO FORO MAS ACTIVO DE LATINSCRAPERS!



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buena noticia a partir de ahora voy a tratar de contribuir para llegar a los 10000 antes de fin de año, podrian decir cuales son los foros que andan tras de nosotros, supongo que los primeros son el mexicano, brasileño y argentino.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Estamos a punto de llegar a los 4000!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que buena noticia a partir de ahora voy a tratar de contribuir para llegar a los 10000 antes de fin de año, podrian decir cuales son los foros que andan tras de nosotros, supongo que los primeros son el mexicano, brasileño y argentino.


Empezamos junto con los chilenos, centroamericanos, colombianos y venezolanos. Los hemos hecho leña a todos ellos.
Nuestro objetivo ahora son los argentinos, pero están a más de 6,000 posts de distancia.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Asi es! Nosotros si posteamos y eso, los otros paises tienen mas proyectos arquitectonicos, urbanisticos y de transporte publico que el Peru...eso es un merito para nosotros! 

Pronto llegaremos a los 10,000 posts, ganaremos a los argentinos! Y luego, nuestra siguente meta, MEXICO!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si es yuca, pero bueno si los temas son divertidos o en los que la gente opine, no habria problema para alcanzar a los argentinos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Por lo menos derrotamos a los chilenos, hasta alli soy bastante feliz...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Asi es! Nosotros si posteamos y eso, los otros paises tienen mas proyectos arquitectonicos, urbanisticos y de transporte publico que el Peru...eso es un merito para nosotros!
> 
> Pronto llegaremos a los 10,000 posts, ganaremos a los argentinos! Y luego, nuestra siguente meta, MEXICO!!


Guau! Celebro tu optimismo, J Block! La meta está difícil.
PD: ¿Esto de tener tantos posts será muestra de que los peruanos somos mucho más comunicativos que los chilenos, por ejemplo? ¿O de que rebosamos optimismo?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Puede ser, pero tambien es muestra que nosotros los peruanos, teniendo tantas cosas que hacer como trabajar, estudiar y otras obligaciones, tambien nos damos tiempo para postear. Yo estoy full de trabajo y tareas, pero igual me doy un tiempo de postear y aveces de salir a tomar fotos! Es cosa de proponerselo!


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Por lo menos derrotamos a los chilenos, hasta alli soy bastante feliz...


Súper El Bajopinto.. ya nos "derrotaron"!! ahora tú vida tiene sentido?.. q bueno, lo más seguro q esta noche duermas bien..

pff.. patético.


al resto de mis amigos, Felicitaciones!!!!! veo q le han puesto muchisima onda al foro yo tambien he aportado con threads y post..! asi q el mérito tb es mio.. jeje.. bue, sigan así, debatiendo y poniendo en el tapete temas interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

OscarSCL said:


> Súper El Bajopinto.. ya nos "derrotaron"!! ahora tú vida tiene sentido?.. q bueno, lo más seguro q esta noche duermas bien..
> 
> pff.. patético.
> 
> ...


También cuando leí eso me dio risa, esto no es una batalla u algo así, bueno cada loco con su tema.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

elbajopontino ....unete al nuevo chileno y a mi....juntemos fuerzas y empecemos a matar gente!!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

efectivamente oscar, tu siempre has aportado mucho en nuestro foro, eres un peruano mas de cariño !!!! (con pasaporte y documento de identidad chilenos)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> efectivamente oscar, tu siempre has aportado mucho en nuestro foro, eres un peruano mas de cariño !!!! (con pasaporte y documento de identidad chilenos)


 :runaway:


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

hey j block se te malogro la firma.....xq ya no nos amas!! antes si nos amabas!!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

q paso block hahaha


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

OscarSCL said:


> Súper El Bajopinto.. ya nos "derrotaron"!! ahora tú vida tiene sentido?.. q bueno, lo más seguro q esta noche duermas bien..
> 
> pff.. patético.
> 
> ...


Claro que dormi bien despues de festejar en una disco toda la noche jeje...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Sip! Eso opino! Espero que asi sea! Creo que podriamos llegar a los 10,000 mucho antes de Agosto, quizas Julio!


wow que gracioso llegamos a los 10000 2 meses antes de lo que todos creian  :cheers:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Entonces, hay que ponernos como meta, llegar a los 20000, antes de fin de año.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

mejor que sea 60,000 antes de fin de año jajajaja


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

escribamos tonterias


Sí se puede!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hay que pasar a los mexicanos, carnales.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Entonces, hay que ponernos como meta, llegar a los 20000, antes de fin de año.


ESO ES REFACIL.!!!........CUANDO LLEGUE HACE SOLO UN MES TENIAMOS 5,000 .
LOS CULPABLES DE QUE HALLAMOS LLEGADO A 10,000 SON LOS VAGOS DE J BLOCK Y FILTER..


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Es verdad hemos llegado a los 10,000 escribiendo tonterías especialmente en la ultima recta con el thread de los 5 puntos, pero en verdad, eso hace d este foro uno d los mejores, es recontra dinámico y te quedas pegado a ver que responde el otro. jajaja


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Jawaruna vale un Peru deverian darle un Premio al theard mas creativo


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si ah! deberíamos hacer los Incascrapers awards a fin d año jajajaja


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Jajaja, y cual seria el premio, la urraca de oro, jajaja


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

njpch said:


> Jawaruna vale un Peru deverian darle un Premio al theard mas creativo


SI ..A JAWARUNA HAY QUE PARARLO EN UN LADRILLO Y TIRARLE CEMENTO..
MONUMENTO A LA GENIALIDAD.!!!


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Se perdieron los foros de las chicas peruanas =(


----------



## BluePhoenix (May 1, 2004)

Habran otros , hay foro para rato.. 
(con tal que no salga una semanita en maintenance y se resetee la cuenta de posts jeje) uy no toco madera,,, )


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Hay que pasar a los mexicanos, carnales.


Un poquito más y pides que derroquemos a Jan y nos adueñemos de todo Skyscrapers! :nuts: :nuts: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jajaja, es que hay que motivar a la gente.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

ja,ja,ja ...hemos llegado a los 10.000 escribiendo puras tonterias...ja,ja,ja
muy buena filter........


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

KW said:


> ja,ja,ja ...hemos llegado a los 10.000 escribiendo puras tonterias...ja,ja,ja
> muy buena filter........


:cheers:


----------

